# Date of service Nuclear Stress Test



## Amanedmaiston (Jun 24, 2015)

If the rest/stress portions are done on two different days then which date of service do you use? I know I will bill all codes as if done on one day 78452,93015, A9500x2, and J2785x4 but I have not had a patient that had to be done over two days in a long time so I do not remember if the date of service was the start day, end date, or if it mattered. I am thinking start date.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jun 29, 2015)

Our clinic uses the start date, would be curious to see what other clinics are doing.


----------



## squidkidroni@aim.com (Jul 2, 2015)

We use the date of each service, for instance if the 93016 & 93018 are done 5/5/15 and the 78452 is done 5/6/15 we separate the dates accordingly. Additionally, if the 93016 & 93018 are done on separate dates, we bill accordingly.


----------



## Amanedmaiston (Jul 6, 2015)

Med Solutions website states:

 Multi-day Studies: In the absence of written payor guidelines to the contrary, it is not appropriate to bill separately for the rest and stress segments of MPI even if performed on separate calendar dates. A single code is assigned to define the entire procedure on the date all portions of the study are completed.

The American Society of Nuclear Medicine also gives a good example in Clinical Case B  in the link below. It shows all codes billed as if done on one day. It just does not say which date of service to use.

https://www.asnc.org/imageuploads/Coding-MPISPECT-June2010.pdf


----------



## SDAlward (Jul 6, 2015)

We use the end date


----------



## kmuerth (Jul 7, 2015)

Have any of you heard of two diagnostic copays being collected...one for 93016 93018 and then another for 78452,26?

Our computer system bills out two claims, one for each doctor,  because two doctors may be doing the test and the interpretation. I've been hearing that patients are upset about two copays for one diagnostic test. Does anybody have anything that I can use 
to prove that it is wrong to collect twice?


----------



## rebec26@juno.com (Jul 7, 2015)

areese said:


> If the rest/stress portions are done on two different days then which date of service do you use? I know I will bill all codes as if done on one day 78452,93015, A9500x2, and J2785x4 but I have not had a patient that had to be done over two days in a long time so I do not remember if the date of service was the start day, end date, or if it mattered. I am thinking start date.



We also use the start date


----------

